# Yahoo- ASK THE DOCTOR: Missed dose of antibiotics (EveningTimes Online)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

WHAT happens if I miss a dose of antibiotics? You should always finish the course of antibiotics as prescribed, even if you start to feel better. If you don't finish the course or your treatment is incomplete because of several missed doses, the infection may come back.View the full article


----------

